# [T20] High Law and Low Justice, [Thread Closed]



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2004)

Thought it was time to close the old OOC thread - getting a bit long at 20 pages.

I put a semi-interactive starmap up online - let me know if you think this would be helpful to continue updating. I'm working on the rest of the site as well, but it's not presentable yet. Plans are to have more information about each system, the campaign in general, and have a place for any of you to add notes, if desired.

http://home.comcast.net/~iliston05/daramm-region.html

It takes a while to load, and it's best viewed at 1024x768
There are hotspots for the following systems:

Daramm (Trelene's homeworld)
Dukh
Mur Mura
Sauma Forain (Saanath's home system)
Iseda (Tomas's home system, if that's okay with Tomas)
Tamandere(system the party is currently in)

Most of the other characters are from outside the Gateway domain or haven't specified yet - if you want to be from somewhere in Gateway, let me know


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 8, 2004)

Definitely cool.


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Definitely cool.




Seconded! 


It makes the hearts of scouts everywhere leap in joy!   


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey! I can see my Home(world)! Thanks. Very nice.

With a small screen it could be a little tricky to activate a world located off to the left and read the info on the right. Each of the map units is a sector right? Could you have a single sector map per page, perhaps linked to a larger collection of maps (say 2x2 sectors). But it would involve a little more clicking I suppose.

Or a 'click' system that allows you to click then scroll over? 

Is there a homepage/key?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey! I can see my Home(world)! Thanks. Very nice.
> 
> With a small screen it could be a little tricky to activate a world located off to the left and read the info on the right. Each of the map units is a sector right? Could you have a single sector map per page, perhaps linked to a larger collection of maps (say 2x2 sectors). But it would involve a little more clicking I suppose.
> 
> ...



It's in the works 

As envisioned:

Domain map, with named sectors to click --> Sector with subsectors to click --> Single subsector with links to bordering subsectors --> hotspots with info and links to visted/notable systems

(Text-based link tree)


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

I love Sanaath's interactions with Poliarni. Good job, doghead (and Maerdwyn).


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Seonaid.

I've lost track of who I have and haven't told. So just in case - I'll be away from the 14th to the end of the month. I'm not going to get much time to check in before I leave, so Maerdwyn, feel free to ghost Saanath from here. Basically, get Trelene, close the doors, get off this g-dd-mn ship. Cheers. the head of the dog.

PS: This is a really good read:  Friends in High Places.  Its from the  Freelance Traveller Website.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice Job, All.  

Tomas sticking to his gun and keeping the "close door" action readied, and Zaed tossing the line to Trelene, so she didn't have to stand up and present a viable target, were key in the last moments.  Negotiations with NC were going to be a whole lot harder if the Hiranucops got the door stuck open.

To re-set the scene in the Hangar:

You've got Vyrkris lying down in one of the boats. Everyone else is nearby the Cargo Hold door.

A palette of medical equipment and two of oxygen supplies are wating to be loaded; there are four palette's of crates of other cargo which had previously been on the boats.  The palettes are all magnetized, so they stay in place when the doors open instead of floating off into space, and they are equipped with weak grav disks for easy handling.

There are now three vacc suits on the boat carrying Vyrkris.  There are seven more on the rack.  Saanath has already prepped one boat for launch; the other is opened up, but not checked.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

Two other quick things:

Wilphe, with Ruzz'koff conscious, I'll handle Darius again.  

Seonaid, Saanath is indeed competent, but he's unfortunately being ghosted for a while while doghead is away


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, we're off the Keruuchan, which is an accomplishment in and of itself.  We'll have as much, or as little time, as you'd all like on the rendezvous with the _Dvonn._  It might be a good time to get to know the other chracters, or maybe just come up with a plan for approaching the Dvonn.


Also, If you'd like to see any changes in how the game's going, let me know. 


As for what's already come before, *6500xp* for each character.  The laser rifles were particularly nasty, and I apologize for that - I knew that T20 combat was deadly, but didn't quite internalize it until going through that fight.  Good job keeping everyone alive and not allowing any captures.


I've started a new thread to continue the game as the old one got quite long.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> As for what's already come before, *6500xp* for each character.




I believe that levels everyone.

What would be an appropriate class to take now? Obviously my two current classes are off limits (Navy & Professional). Do we just add another level and update our characters?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2004)

You can still take a class level of professional - the limitation would only be in the Prior History phase of things.  In the military classes, you need to be in the full time employ of the military branch (except for scouts), but on others. you can still gain class levels (signifying increased experience in those skills) even if you're not employed.

That said, something else still might be more appropriate - possibly traveller, for example, but you could make a case for merchant or (corporate)noble, among others.  Just update your online sheet when ready, or ask me for help if you need stuff from the book and don't have it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

OK. Trelene is updated. I added a level of Traveller.

That makes:
Navy2/Prof7/Trav1
Saving Throws:
Ref +1
Will +1
10 skill points (I added one to each of my 10 skills)
Bonus Feat: ZeroG/LowG Adaptation


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

I'll update Monday or Tuesday; I'm not at home and don't have any of my books. Also, sorry for any delay in posting. The "no email notification" thing is messing me up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> The "no email notification" thing is messing me up.



Ditto here.  It seems like the PbP forums have been hard hit in general by the change.  No worries on rushing to update


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

How much time does Ktarle estimate she would need to operate on Ruzz'koff, and how much time on Zaedhrarrg? How much time would she *like* in both situations?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Seonaid - 
There's not a whole lot of detail in the T20 book on the game mechanics of medical, but this is a set of Alternative rules for T20 that's based off D20 Modern, and it comes to me pretty well recommended, so lets try them to see how they work.

http://www.geocities.com/flynnwd/trav/t20_alternate_medical_rules.html

Both Zaedhrarrg and Ruzz'koff are at 1 Lifeblood, so surgery would take 1d4 hours.  The DC for Zaedhrarrg would be 22, while that for Ruzz'koff would be 16.  The patient would be fatigued (-2 to rolls for most physical actions) for at least 6 hours from the end of the surgery.  

*Surgery (DC 15, plus Lifeblood damage)*: With a surgery kit, a character can conduct field surgery. This application of the T/Medical skill carries a –4 penalty, which can be negated with the Surgery feat. Surgery requires 1d4 hours; if the patient is at negative Lifeblood damage, add an additional hour for every point below 0 the patient has fallen. Surgery restores 1d6 Stamina damage and one point of Lifeblood damage for every character level of the patient (up to the patient’s full normal Stamina and Lifeblood totals) with a successful skill check. Additionally, one point of permanent ability score damage becomes a point of temporary ability drain, per ability score. For every ten points that the T/Medical check exceeds the base DC, the character can restore an additional 1d6 Stamina damage and one point of Lifeblood damage, and one more point of permanent ability score damage becomes a point of temporary ability drain, per ability score. Surgery can only be used successfully on a character once in a 24-hour period. Attempting this application more than once a day, or failing this check by ten points or more requires the patient to make a Fortitude save (DC 20) or suffer an addition 1d6 Stamina damage and one point of Lifeblood damage, and the patient is no longer considered stabilized if their Lifeblood is below zero. A character who undergoes surgery is fatigued for 24 hours, minus 2 hours for every point above the DC the surgeon achieves. The period of fatigue can never be reduced below 6 hours in this fashion. 
The character receives +5 to the roll if the surgery is performed in a hospital or other similarly outfitted facility. 


Also, wanted to bring one of those new feats to your attention - it would be available to any of the characters with medical training:

*Combat Medic
*The individual has been trained in the administration of emergency medical care under abnormal conditions. 
*Requirements*: T/Medical skill rank of 1+. 
*Benefit*: This feat lowers the penalty for both "Under Fire" and "Rushed" conditions on T/Medical skill checks from -10 to -5, as the character has been trained in emergency medical response. 
*Normal*: Characters making T/Medical checks suffer a -10 penalty to their T/Medical skill checks when under fire or rushing.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 20, 2004)

Yesterday was long and stressful. I will post tonight. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm not sure where Ruzz'koff is going, I'm toying with a lot of ideas.

He's just demonstrated Iron Will, Great Fortitude and Toughness...

However I think I'll add a level of noble:

1d6-1 stamina

F+1
R+1

Feat:

Martial Training (BAB +2)

Skills:

Bluff 5
Sense Motive 1 ->5
Liason 3

He spent most of his time talking and shooting, so that lot seems appropriate.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't have any T20 stuff other than the Lite that I downloaded to create my character . . . So I don't know how to level Ktarle. She's at 7, which should give her NO new feat and NO ability increase, but I don't know what to level her in, and what that would give me. I'll take suggestions as to what class (she's currently Academic 5 / Traveller 1). Sorry about this, I thought maybe I could do it with what I have, but I guess it's time for a shopping trip . . .


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2004)

Wilphe, that looks good, and rolled a 6 (for a total of 5) for your Stamina 

Seonaid, continuing in either Academic or Traveller would make sense, given what Ktarle has been doing, just depends which aspect of her yo'd like to emphasize.  I'll help you with anything you need from the book, so don't buy unless you want to (but do if you do want to, because it's a cool, if pricey, book)


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess I'll go with Traveller . . . she hasn't done much studying.  How many skill points, etc., go with that class? It would be Traveller 2. Thanks!


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 26, 2004)

Traveller 2:

BAB+1
Reflex +1
Will +1

6+Int skill points

Bonus Feat from the Traveller list

1d6+Con Stamina points


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks, will work on this tonight.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 28, 2004)

What happens to our Vargrs' prestige at this level up?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi All -

I'm out of town for a few days - I will have sproadic internet access, and will do my best to respond.  

Let me know what you'd like in the IC thread - we can move things ahead if there's not much more people would like to do before approaching the Dvonn


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> What happens to our Vargrs' prestige at this level up?



Prestige will be independant of level, but tied to acts that earn public recognition, especially by vargrs


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

*Ktarle's new level (Traveller 2)*

Ktarle is leveled, but probably not correctly.

Stamina +3 (to 24)

BAB +1 (to +2, +3 for dewclaws)

Ref +1 (to +7)
Will +1 (to +5)

Skills (8 points):
+1 Decipher Script (to +11)
+1 Gather Information (to +10, +14 when searching for Medical through Connections, +16 when searching for Medical)
+1 K/Aslan Biology (to +14)
+1 K/Aslan Genetics (to +19)
+1 K/Chemistry (to +14)
+1 T/Computer (to +14)
+1 T/Medical (to +17)
+1 Use Alien Device (to +9)

Feat: Combat Medic. If I can't take that one as my Traveller feat, please let me know. It would be helpful, in that case, to give me a list of feats that apply.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 29, 2004)

Combat Medic isn't on the Bonus list:

Alertness
Brawling
Carousing
EW Specialist
Fast Talk
Gearhead
Hacker
Hobby
Improved 0-G/Low G Adaptation
Jack of All Trades
Jury Rig
Linguist
Miracle Worker
Obscure Knowledge
Ships Tactics
Sixth Sense
Tactic 1
Toughness
Trustworthy
Vessal (any)
Weapon (Ships Weapons)
Well Connected
Xeno-Empathy
0G / Low G Adaptation


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 29, 2004)

Wilph e, thanks for provinding Seonaid with the details

I'm going to allow combat medic to be taken as a PC's allotted bonus feat at this level (only) because it was introduced into the campaign only recently, and could have been taken as a regular feat during Character Generation otherwise.  

In normal situations, with will be on the bonus lists for all the armed forces classes and the traveller class.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

Woohoo! Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Julia looks at Trelene: "I was hoping you'd be able to help me figure that out, Trelene."  After a slight pause:  "Nell-Corzin boarded the Keruuchan before all the other passengers, and had insisted that his limousine be allowed to bring him directly to the ship.  Even then he was surrounded by his security agents, one of whom carried a large, black case that was chained to his arm.  Throughout the journey, that agent has never left Nells-Corzine's quarters.  When I asked the Vice President about him a few days ago, he told me that my, '...duty to the company is to get the Keruuchan as quickly, as safely, and as discreetly as possible.'  I don't know what was in that case - but it's got something to do with the company's behavior."
> 
> She pauses a second, and when she resumes, there's a bit of a tinge to her voice, though she sounds like she's trying to supress it.  "Two days before The Keruuchan left Daramm, I received new orders and a revised passenger manifest - this, in and of itself, is not uncommon, but this manifest came from Corporate Security, which is.  They informed me that because of security risks involved, the Company would be assigning extra security personnel to the Keruuchan.  They also ordered the dismissal and replacement of three of my more experienced security officers.  The new manifest said the Keruuchan would have two executives travelling with us to Dukh - HiranuCorp Vice President Walid Nell-Corzine, and Retired Makhidkarun Vice President Trelene Scrautigue.   Do you have any idea why Hiranucorp Security would have done that, Trelene?"




What, if anything, does Trelene know about this?


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey all. Back and leveled to 6th! Not sure what to do with all this level up goodness - I've got access to the Lite book/merchant class so I'll probably stay with that for simplicity. Now off to the IC thread.

PS - if the email announcements are not working you could try using the My Account link at the topp of each page. This brings up all subscribed threads with new posts since you last visit. The only thing to watch for is someone posting while you write up - it can be easy to miss these ones.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 1, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> What, if anything, does Trelene know about this?




Zip, Zero, Zilch.  In fact - in fact, from her perspective, it's odd that HiranuCorp would care at all, as Trelene was Makhidkarun, and is, after all, retired now.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 1, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey all. Back and leveled to 6th! Not sure what to do with all this level up goodness - I've got access to the Lite book/merchant class so I'll probably stay with that for simplicity. Now off to the IC thread.
> 
> PS - if the email announcements are not working you could try using the My Account link at the topp of each page. This brings up all subscribed threads with new posts since you last visit. The only thing to watch for is someone posting while you write up - it can be easy to miss these ones.



Welcome back, doghead!  Nice description of moving the boat out of the hangar


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2004)

*Saanath Merchant6*

Did a rough work up of Saanath with his next level in Merchant It works out quite well except for the lack of a BAB increase    +1 at 6th level  :\ 

Changes are:
 - Reflex +1 (+2)
 - Stamina +6 (36)
 - Lifeblood ??
 - Skills: +9 points
Bluff: +1 (9/+10)
Liason: +1 (9/+11)
Pilot: +1 (9/+12)
T/Astronavigation: +3 (3/+4)
T/Sensors: +3 (3/+4)
 - Feats: 6th level
Martial Training (+1 BAB/4 levels)

I've edited out the equipment that would have been in storage/the cabin.
ie: autopistol, shotgun and flak vest.

If its all ok, I'll update the rg thread.


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

Yes, your post was great. You're one of the better PBP'ers I've seen, doghead.

I will also edit out the equipment Ktarle left behind . . . unless there's some possibility of retrieval later.


----------



## Wilphe (May 1, 2004)

doghead:

I can't recall if you have the book or not, but if you want the BAB that badly you might want to consider the Martial Training Feat instead of Brawling.

Saanath meets the pre-reqs and it gives +1 BAB every four levels.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2004)

Thanks Seonaid. But now you've made me all self conscious.  

Thanks Wilphe. I only have access to the Lite version. Humm, Martial Training looks good. I usually play at least moderately combat orientated characters and +1 BAB at 5th is slightly disconcerting  :\      There isn't really anything in the IC thread to justify it, but the same could be said for Astronav and Sensors. 

If Meardwyn is OK with it, I go with Martial Training.

~wagwagwagwagwag~


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2004)

doghead,
martial training is fine  - and at this point (a week or so of game time in), explaining it as part of background is fine.  I would also say it doesn't necessarily have to be formal military training.  Maybe he just mixed it up with the lions on Kansas quite a bit, for example.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2004)

Hi All -looks like I'll be out of contact until Wednesday night - sorry about the delay.  Continue with the IC thread, and I'll resolve anything I need to when I get back.

Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 10, 2004)

Watus - here you go.  (Tried sending by email but it bounced)

Quinn's has had general training in anti-corsair ops, but his actual
experience has been mostly in counter insurgency, so his first-hand
knowledge would be somewhat limited regarding this specific ship.

In general, a corsair is going to be easy to dock with, because it's built
largely for boarding other ships.  The boat would sidle up to the airlock,
and the two crafts would "kiss", creating an airtight seal between them.  At
that point, you could open the hatch on the boat and figure out how to get
the Dvonn's airlock open.  Unless there's another entrance to the Dvonn
besides the main airlock, only one of the boats is going to be able to dock
at a time - it's going to be pretty damned inconvenient if there's no
hangar.

Standard boarding procedure for a hostile or unknown ship would be to
conduct a sweep of the ship, looking for hostiles and/or survivors, then to
secure bridge, engineering, and weapons control.  Surviving friendlies would
be evacuated a fast as possible.  Depending on the state of the ship it
would either be repaired and returned to it's owners, recovered as salvage,
destroyed (if any present hostiles could not be neutralized), or left as a
derelict.


----------



## Douane (May 11, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> She'd hoped to allow Zaedhrarrg to remain conscious, but it's just not the safest course of action ...




Knocking him out is also the best course of action anyway, as Zaed is anything but a model patient: Can't lie still, continually wincing, etc. ... 



Regarding Corsairs: Zaedhrarrg should know them pretty well because his older brother (the only one who can outfly him) is captaining the family Corsair. [But it is no longer used in its original capacity, though, as it now only orbits their homeworld Tireen II on permanent patrol duty.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 19, 2004)

Hi all - Made a slight mistake in the In character thread re: location of the Tamandere base.  Information here supercedes what I've previously given ( and I remove the offending bit from the IC thread.


Geography and relative locations of known objects in Tamadere system are in the attached pdf, but the map itself isn't to exact scale.  the distances are correct as of present game time, however.


----------



## Wilphe (May 20, 2004)

Question:

The most efficient way to travel would have been to accelerate half-way there and then decelerate for the rest of the journey. As we now over half-way there I presume that we are deccelerating and the only way to not end up at the Dvonn would be to accelerate away in a different direction - correct me if I'm wrong...
If we do nothing at all then we will end up shooting past.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 20, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> The most efficient way to travel would have been to accelerate half-way there and then decelerate for the rest of the journey. As we now over half-way there I presume that we are deccelerating and the only way to not end up at the Dvonn would be to accelerate away in a different direction - correct me if I'm wrong...
> If we do nothing at all then we will end up shooting past.



This is correct - you are deccelerating, and would need to take affirmative ction not to end up at the Dvonn.  There will be some minor maneuvering once you arrive, of course.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 24, 2004)

"Ping!"

(Just checking who is still with us - I know doghead is away for a few days.)


----------



## Seonaid (May 24, 2004)

"Pong!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 24, 2004)

"Paeioung!"


----------



## Douane (May 25, 2004)

YAY!

Morrus has finally killed my "unable to post" problem and the next surgery is a few weeks away.

Posted to the thread and will update Zaed tomorrow.


Folkert

P.S: Ping, of course!


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2004)

Welcome back, Folkert - I hope everything is going well for you medically.


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2004)

Ping


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2004)

After several minutes, it's pretty clear that the _Dvonn_ is not reacting to your arrival.  Neither the base nor the Keruuchan has hailed you again, and the Sytem Defense Boat is still on course for the _Keruuchan_.  

Given that, how do you guys wasnt to approach and dock with the Dvonn ?

You can discuss it either here or in-character, and then you guys can write up the transfer of people from boat to boat, the approach, and the docking itself.  I'll come back in when a character specifically tries to access the interior of the Dvonn, or to answer questions.  There's XP in it for well written descriptions of what's going on. 

The NPCs will go along with any reasonable plan, as will Quinn and Saanath - unless their owners return, in which case they'll decide what their characters do, of course.

The _Dvonn_ has three possible entries - The main airlock on the starboard side of the ship (It should be the easiest to open from the outside), the grapple, and the Hangar, which, presumably,can only be opened from the inside (and then only if the mechanism controlling it is working). 

 Only one boat will fit at each entry, and there may be no room in the hangar, depending on what's inside.


----------



## Douane (May 27, 2004)

Into which area of the ship would survivors flee in case of a "standard" emergency. And which point of entry is closest to that?

Would any of the ways (entry point to suvivors) be likely to be "hit" by possible side-effects of a disaster, ie. exploding machinery, ruptured cooling lines, etc.?


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Into which area of the ship would survivors flee in case of a "standard" emergency. And which point of entry is closest to that?
> 
> Would any of the ways (entry point to suvivors) be likely to be "hit" by possible side-effects of a disaster, ie. exploding machinery, ruptured cooling lines, etc.?
> 
> ...



Normally, in an emergency within a system, they would flee to the ship's boat and try to evacuate.  The ship either has no boat, or they weren't able to get to it.   Otherwise, standard procedure would be to hang out near the galley and sickbay, until those resources were exhausted.  Zaed doesn't know how this modified Ueknou is laid out, but he is somewhat familiar with the standard one - all of that stuff would be on the mid deck, and the main airlock should have a straighter route to that deck.  The grapple would lead to an open area on the lower deck, where a boarding party could mass for attacking another ship.   

Of course, there may also be survivors in low passage, according to the last transmission, and they're probably in a cargo hold of some sort.


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

I found out that I will be gone on a business trip until June 7th, and I most likely will not have any internet access during that time. Sorry for the problem, and please auto me. Maerdwyn, you did a good job before, so I trust you.  I'll post the 7th, if I can, and take it from there. Sorry again!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll be out until June 8th.

Tailspinner


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of posting - I've been away, and thought I'd have much better internet access than I had.  I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Watus (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll be out of town at a conference until Thursday the 10th.  Feel free to ghost Quinn as necessary until then.

Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2004)

Things are pretty slow, and we're down at least four players right now - including the character leading the boarding.  Let's wait until the 10th.


----------



## doghead (Jun 11, 2004)

All ready to board the Dvonn. I'm assuming that Quinn (the Marine) will lead from here, so just waiting on his command.

What do we have in the way of weapons available at the moment? Saanath will tool up if there is something simple available.

How long till the sdb arrives on the scene (at the Kerru chan)?

How far are we from the JH base?

Has anyone read "Friends in High Places"? It's a blast.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 11, 2004)

The weapons are split between the boats, but you can assume you grabbed what you needed/wanted when the boats docked with each other.  

4 Laser Pistols
3 Laser Rifles
3 Stun Rods
1 Tazer (Short range stun weapon)
Various wrenches, etc.

The SDB should be a little over 2 hours from Keruuchan at this point.  
You are just under 5 hours from the base by boat.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=14315

I did start reading it, back when you first suggested it, then forgot to boack for some reason - thanks for the remainder - It is a great read


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 12, 2004)

Ruzz'koff will have picked up the same rifle he had earlier...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 23, 2004)

Could Tailspinner, Seonaid, and Wilphe please send your email addresses to ilistonATearthlinkDOTnet?

Thanks! 
Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2004)

For those without the book:

Space combat actions (ones that directly affect the combat) usually fall into the following categories (sample activities follow) :

We're using a rather cinematic blend of the basic and advanced rules - be as descriptive as you can in saying what your actions are - it will be rewarded.

Captain/Commander Actions
...Command (Use Leadership skill to boost crews skill checks)
...Tactics (Requires Ships Tactics or Tactics feat)

Pilot Actions
...Adjust speed (move)
...Adjust range to target (move)
...Avoid collision (full)
...Bank/Turn
...Break Pursuit (full)
...Evade Attack (full) -- This is what Ruzz'koff did by rolling the Dvonn
...Move/Stay Course (move)
...Breaking Drift
...Pusuit (full)
...Ram (full)
...Atmospheric Entry (full)
...Dock (full)
...Orbital insertion (full)

Sensor Actions
...Sensor Jamming(full)
...Sensor Analysis (full)
...Sensor Targeting (full)


Astrogator Actions
...Range Check (Determines initiative for ships) (Standard)

Communications Actions
...Tactical Communications (Full)
...Comms Jamming (Full)
...Intercept Enemy Communications (Full)

Computer Actions
...Computer Fire Control (Full)
...Computer Aided Defense (Full)
...Computer Targeting (free)

Gunner Actions
...Attack (Full)
...Point Defense Sandcasters (part of attack)
...Point Defense Lasers (part of attack)
...Point Defense Repulsors (part of attack action)
...Reload

Mechanic/Engineering Actions
...Damage Control
...Power Routing
...Overpower Weapons


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2004)

In the current combat, for example. Ruzz'koff and Zaedhrarrg are pilots.  Vyrkris and Trelene are on Sensors.  Each boat has a comms system and a moderately useful computer, either of which could be operated by a third person, if available.  A third person cuold also issue commands, if there was a reasonable expectation that they'd be followed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sorry for the post. I have change it to reflect the current situation.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2004)

No worries   Just sent 1 more email...


to everyone:

Is this (email) a good way to handle stuff discovered by individual crew members?  I figure its better to let people phrase things their own way than for me to post answers for them, or to have an in-thread series of posts like this:

Trelene: I scan the ship
Maerdwyn:  It's moving a 2800km/s
Trelene:  The ship is moving at 2800 km/s

open to other suggestions if you have 'em.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2004)

For reference I've trawled through the character sheets to see what I can find:

Ktarle - Gunner

Saanath - Pilot, Comms

Quinn - Gunner, Leader

Zaed - Gunner, Pilot, Engineering, Astrogation, Comms, Sensors.
          Ships Tactics

Tomas - Engineering, Astrogation, Comms, Gunner, Pilot.
          Gearhead, Miracle Worker, Jury Rig (Ship Tactics or Damage Control)

Ruzz'koff - Gunner, Leader, Pilot, Astrogation, Comms, Engineering, Sensors
          EW Specialist, Ships Tactics, Natural Born Leader

Trelene- Astrogation, Comms, Engineering, Sensors 
          Damage Control, Jury Rig, Miracle Worker, EW Specialist, Gearhead, Proffessional Spec + Skill Focus in Engineering.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks, Wilphe!

Additionally:



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> For reference I've trawled through the character sheets to see what I can find:
> 
> Ktarle - Gunner, *Computer*
> 
> ...


----------



## Watus (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry to do this at such an action-packed juncture, but I'm moving starting tomorrow and probably won't be able to contribute anything useful until Monday.  If Quinn needs to be ghosted to advance the plot, by all means ghost him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know, Watus  Good luck with the move.

Everyone else, we'll continue as best we can, but maybe at some point we'll take a break until Quinn and Wilphe get back. Of the nine people in or with the party currently, I'm running 5 at this point. Not counting any interactions with people in fighters, etc. I don't want to make decisions for characters that screw the party, but I also don't want to act using GM knowledge. Maybe someone else would like to ghost a PC/NPC (other than the fighter pilots, of course )?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Wilphe and Watus, please check in when you get back, or just post to the IC thread

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't really feel comfortable playing other people's characters (even GM's), which is why I never offered, but if you want me to, I can. I'm willing to wait until we're back to full strength.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I don't really feel comfortable playing other people's characters (even GM's), which is why I never offered, but if you want me to, I can. I'm willing to wait until we're back to full strength.



I think waitings probably the best option .   I'm just eager, that's all


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Is this game open for new characters or alternates?

I've always been a big traveller fan, all the way back to the little black books.


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2004)

I know how much running NPC 'players' can be ... difficult. I've just shed a few myself. I was going to offer to pick up someone, whoever suits.

But I'd also be willing to take a short break. Things have been a bit rough recently. Yeah, a little break would be fine at this end - some time to rest and regroup. I'll be around, but what sort of time frame are we looking at.

the head of the dog

PS. how bout a spinal mount on this hideously garish theme boat?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm eager, too. This is one of my favorite games.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, Seonaid. That's good to hear  

doghead, I hope things settle down for you. 

With both Wilphe and Watus moving house, I think a break at least until they get back would be a good idea. I myself am going away from Friday to Sunday this weekend, so let's say we say we'll pick back up on Monday July 19th. That will give the movers time to recover from those stresses, as well as give doghead a short break (long enough?) to relax. 

Orvallon, if your willing to (temporarily)take over one of the NPCs with the party, you can start as soon as the we begin again on the 19th - email me (iliston AT earthlink Dot net) and we'll work out details - you'd still get to make and run your own chracter once we ease the NPC out of the story. If you'd rather start with your own character, we can also work something out, but give me some in-game time to make the get the "on screen" cast of characters down to a more reasonable size first


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm back.

Network is transitory, but it does exist.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I'm back.
> 
> Network is transitory, but it does exist.



Welcome back - hope everything went relatively smoothly 

Watus is still moving (or recovering from it) and doghead needed a little break, so the next IC post will be on Monday.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, I think I have the guy pretty well rolled up, Maerdwyn.

I just need to fill in some of the skills and feats, and buy him some gear, and make his crazy prior history into some kind of coherent story.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2004)

back from NYC (sorry, Orvallon - might have forgotten to tell you I was going away - didn't mean to leave you hanging), hope everyone had a god weekend.

Orvallon, here's Vyrkris:

Vargr Academic 4. TL12; Init +1 AC 11; AR 0; Spd 9; Stamina=9, Lifeblood=8;  Attack: +1 (no proficient with any but claws and bite) Str10, Dex12, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 9, Cha 14.

Feats: Hacker, Research, SF: Knowledge, Pseudo-Eidetic Memory, Mental discipline, Naval architect

Skills: T:Sensors 5/+7; T:Astrogation 5/+7; T:Communications 5/+7; T:Computer 5/+7; T: Engineering 5/+7; T:Electronics 5/+7; T:Mechanical 5/+7; T: Gravitics 5/+7; K:Gateway Politics: 5/+7; K: Physics: 5/+7; K: Drive: 5/+6; Gather Information 5/+7; Move Silently 2.5/+3; Spot 2.5/+1

Currently, Vyrkris's only possessions besides her clothing are an oxygen tank and mask now strapped to her muzzle. She is accompanying Ruzz'koff, Ktarle, and now Saanath, who are all headed to engineering to rendezvous with the others now aboard _Dvonn_.


----------



## doghead (Jul 19, 2004)

Maerdwyn. FYI. All Saanath wants right now is to get out of this alive and go back to being a dirtball farmer like his grandpappi was.

Welcome to Hell Orvallon. You'll love it.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks doghead, and thanks for the info on the Vargr, oh mighty GM fellow.

Any restrictions on what can be bought, gearwise?  I'm nearly done...at least with the crunchy stuff.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, here he is, as he stands now. Well, the crunchy bits anyway, I'm still working on the background material

Trelelawiero
Male Aslan Mercenary Pilot
Homeworld: Hryo
Height: 7’3”
Weight: 260 lbs
Fur: Brown, streaked with grey, “mane” is darker brown, almost reddish
Cr: 79815

Terms	8
Age 46	
XP:41,000
Level:  3rd Marine – 4th Mercenary – 2nd Traveller

Str 18 (+4) (+2 Race)
Dex 16 (+3)(-2 Race, +1 Level)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 8 (-1) (-2 Race)
Cha 12 (+1) (+1 Level)
Edu 13 (+1) (+2 Muster Out)
Soc 10 

BAB: +9
AC: 17 (AR 4) Flak Jacket, AC 23 (AR 6) CES, AC 19 (AR 2) TVS
Melee: +13
Ranged: +12
Life Blood: 14
Stamina: 68
Init: +3
Fort: + 9
Reflex: +7
Will: +5
Move: 12m, 18 in combat

Marine Skills 
Demolitions 6 (+9)
Pilot 12 (+15)
Gunnery 12 (+11)

Mercenary Skills 
Intimidate 6 (+7)
T/Sensors 3 (+4)
Spot 3 (+2)

Traveller Skills
K/Gateway Domain Starports 2 (+3)

World Skills
Gambling 3 (+4)
T/Computer 0 (+1)

Feats
Vessel/Grav (world)
Vessel/Ship’s Boat (Marine bonus)
Vessel/Starship (Traveller bonus)
AP – Light (Marines)
AP – Medium (Marines)
AP – Vacc Suit (Marines)
WP – Marksman (Marines)
WP – Combat Rifleman (Marines)
WP – Swordsman (Marines)
WP – Ship’s Weapons (Marine bonus)
WF – Gauss Rifle (6th level)
WF- Cutlass (Marines)
Precise Shot (Merc bonus)
Rapid Shot (Merc bonus)
Point Blank Shot (3rd level)
Tolerance (1st level)
Zero/Low G Adaptation (Traveller bonus)
Zero-G Combat (9th level)

Weapons
Cutlass TL 3 Cr150 +14/+9 (1d8+4/18) 1250g
Blade TL 3 Cr50 +13/+8 (1d6+4/19) 350g
Dew Claw +14/+9 (1d6+4)
Auto Pistol TL 5 Cr200 Rng 45m +12/+7 (d10) 750g
3 magazines Cr30 750g
Autosnub Pistol TL8 Cr150 Rng 18m +12/+7 (d10) 250g
4 magazines Tranq Cr40 120g
4 magazines +8 AP Cr440 120g
Gauss Rifle w/ETS TL12 Cr4500 Rng 96m +13/+8 (2d12) 5300g 
12 magazines Cr360 4800g
6 HEAP RAM grenades Cr90 6 kg
2 HEAP Hand grenades Cr30  2kg
2 Smoke Hand grenades Cr20 2kg

Stored Reserve Ammo: 30 magazines Autopistol Cr900, 20 magazines Autosnub Tranq Cr200, 40 magazines Autosnub +8 AP Cr4400, 60 magazines Gauss Rifle Cr1800, 1cs. HEAP RAM grenades Cr300, 1cs. HEAP Grenades Cr300, 1cs. Smoke Grenades Cr200, 1000 kg Plastic Explosive Cr20,000

Armor
Flak Jacket  AR 4 Cr100 1kg
Or
Combat Environment Suit w/TL 14 Chameleon and Psi Shield  AR 6 (AC +10) Cr10,500 3kg
Or 
Tailored Vacc Suit w/ TL 14 Chameleon and Psi Shield AR 2 (AC +6) CR18000 no weight

Equipment (carried as needed)
LR Communicator Cr 500 1.5 kg
Personal Communicator Cr250 .3 kg
Personal Medkit Cr 15,000 (loaded with Medical Slow) (always carried)
2 Supply Reloads Cr 1,000
20 doses Medical drug Cr 2000
20 doses Medical Slow Cr 2000
Combination Mask (always carried in case on belt) Cr150 1 kg
Hand Computer Cr1000 .5 kg
TL13 Binoculars Cr75 1kg
Electric Torch Cr 10 .5kg

Lemme know what must go, etc.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Well, here he is, as he stands now. Well, the crunchy bits anyway, I'm still working on the background material



Looks good 

The equipment is fine, though realize you may not have immediate access to it given your current circumstances.


A few notes on the campaign, especially as it differs from canon.

Most of the changes have to do with Luriani.  Physically, they are true air and water breathers, having both gills and lungs.  Their largest cities, or Daramm (their homeworld) and on Dukh (the Domain Capital) are underwater, with smaller, but still quite large cities on the surface for conducting official business with the Imperium, general commerce, etc.

Luriani, especially the family of Archduke Nells, are the dominant political entity in this region of the Imperium.  In addition to the Domain's politics, Luriani control the major corporations, educations systems, media, etc.  As the domain economy has declined over the past decade, so has the social status of racial minorities, sometimes resulting in oppression or outright violence.   

Most pleasure ships that operate in this region have at least a couple rooms that can be fully or largely filled with water, to provide comfort for high paying luriani customers. As a corporate VP, Trelene had a lavish stateroom aboard the Keruuchan outfitted with such a bathing area.


A few personal notes for Vyrkris: 

Vyrkris is going to the Mercantile Council  with hopes of landing a job that keeps her away from her native Daramm, where riots between the the vargr population and local security forces, the army, and even marines has been occurring for the past year or so.  
Her good friend Felin, who graduated with her and bought a ticket with her, was a Luriani, and was bumped up to a first class cabin on the Keruuchan, while she was given a double, which she shared with Ktarle. He was still on Keruuchan when they all left.  She knew Trelene Scrautigue (Who is currently out in the other ship's boat) by reputation (Trelene was a corporate VP before her recent retirement), and spent some time talking with her about the future, etc. before the "incident."  Zaedhrarrg, the vargr currently on the boat, tried to chat her up a few times, intriguing her with a (as yet unfinished) story of attache-eating-K'kree, and later tried to protect her in a laser battle with corporate security troops.  He received a major wound that had required emergency surgery.  She had been fine.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Looks good
> 
> The equipment is fine, though realize you may not have immediate access to it given your current circumstances.




Always knew you couldn't trust people who spend most of their time in the water. 

I shall simply live in hopes that Trel isn't stuck in one of those low berths. I don't think he'd travel that way, if there was any choice at all.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

*Trel's story*

Trelelawiero Hreayierlo, or Trel, as most humans of his acquaintance call him, grew up as a member of one of the many minor clans on Hryo.  His clan was primarily involved in working and cultivating it’s small portion of land, and made the bulk of it’s living from serving in the private armies of one of the four larger clans.  As he grew up, Trel had two passions, racing grav vehicles, and betting on those races. He also bet on mock duels, and eventually, by the time he was fourteen and ready to take up his life’s path, he’d even learned some human card games from spacers he’d met at the space port.  During the course of those games, he began to come to at least a cursory understanding of the curious creatures that seemed to run so much of the universe.

One night, after drinking a bit too much, and as the result of a bet with an equally inebriated human spacer, who was an ex-marine, Trel found himself leaving Hryo on his way to be an Imperial Marine.

The Imperial Marines were a revelation to the big Aslan.  He was no longer the biggest, toughest being around. A five foot tall female combat instructor made that clear to him his second week in basic training. When he figured out that she was a female he was especially mortified.  On the plus side, he was trained intensively in flying an assault boat, and in the fine art of manning shipboard weapons, though his lack of patience sometimes interfered with his gunnery.

After he was trained, he was assigned to a regiment supporting a naval task force on anti-smuggling operations.  The next three years were a fairly monotonous round of ship inspections and patrols, though there were a couple of incidents that gave Trel his first taste of combat, and he loved it.  He also was trained in disarming explosives, since some of the smugglers had taken to leaving care packages of plastic explosive to foil rival smuggling gangs trying to hijack their cargos.  That warfare between smuggling groups was what had prompted the Imperial intervention in the first place.

His time with the Imperial Marines was fated to end, however, when the regiment he was assigned to was disbanded at the end of the operation. He was however, given a high passage warrant, which he took and put away for future need.

He was able to put the warrant away because Carlson’s Light Cuirassiers, a high end mercenary grav cavalry battalion, was recruiting at the base where the regiment was disbanded.  Many of the ex-marines signed up, as did Trel.  It seemed like an ideal way to keep searching the stars for land he could take as his own.

A month later, he found himself back on Hryo, helping the Cuirassiers recruit other Aslan to fill the ranks of a new assault infantry company the unit’s commanders were building.  This activity bored the impatient Aslan to tears, and he spent most of his time improving his skills with a gauss rifle.

Still, he spent enough time helping the human recruiters negotiate the morass of dealing with Aslan males, and even fighting the occasional honor duel with diverse annoyed Aslan, that the Cuirassiers made him a corporal.  At the end of the assignment, he had great hopes of getting back out on among the stars, and into a line slot.

Given Trel’s uninspiring luck, this was not to be.  Instead, he spent another four years traveling from Aslan world to Aslan world, recruiting young males for the Cuirassiers, who were in the process of growing from a grav cavalry battalion to a combined arms regimental combat team.

Still, he put his full effort into the work, and was fairly successful at it.  The number of Aslan who challenged recruiters over simple questions dropped significantly, and a steady flow of Aslan soldiers filled the ranks of the Cuirassiers.  Finally the recruitment drive ended, as the mercenary regiment completed their expansion.  Trel finally looked forward to getting back on the frontlines.

Of course, that’s not what happened.  The Cuirassiers had a lot of Aslan soldiers to train. Soldiers who didn’t always take well to having humans bellowing orders at them, at least at first.  Trel threw himself into his assignment, his size and strength, as well as his experience with tolerating humans, sometimes making the difference between an honor challenge, and an Aslan recruit following instructions. His actual assigned duties, however, were mostly on the firing range, where he worked as an instructor.  For eight years he worked in the Cuirassier’s training company, small groups of recruits coming through, and being processed for line service.  He was promoted to sergeant, and took change of the training company’s firing range, moving away from his focus on fellow Aslan, 

However, he finally grew tired of his existence as a trainer of others to go and fight, and that dissatisfaction eventually became obvious. After a drunken, savage, and bloody brawl between Trel and a pair of his fellow mercenaries, one of them a nephew of Colonel Carlson herself, he was quietly allowed to depart the Cuirassiers, with a modest severance and another high passage in his scrip.

Shortly after leaving the mercenary unit, he found himself at loose ends, but that didn’t last long.  He answered an ad for a pilot needed for a frontier colony starport.  He ended up working as a shuttle pilot for the downport, moving cargo down from the tiny highport, and spending his spare time exploring, looking at possible tracts of land. He also found time to get certified on starships.  It was a reasonably comfortable existence, until Vargr raiders attacked the colony in force.  Given the colony’s distance from any Imperial bases, and the fact that no ship escaped to give warning of the initial attack, it was several weeks till a naval task force arrived to drive the raiders away.  Trel was in his element, making full use of his skills with the colony’s small militia force, until finally, a few days before the Naval force arrived, he found himself facing a squad of Vargr in a village, with a group of untrained farmers, and a couple of constables, and a wrecked cutter.  The Vargr went into a mass grave, Trel went to the hospital, with three bullets in his chest and arm.  

The incident apparently reached some high ranking ears, because upon leaving the hospital, Trel was approached by a Luriani to undertake a mission. The mission was guarding a emissary involved in negotiating a delicate agreement with a local government within the Domain. The amount offered him for undertaking the mission caught Trel’s full attention, it was enough money to buy considerable land.  The emissary herself also caught Trel’s attention, as she was a Aslan female of honorable lineage and admirable qualities, both physical and personal.  The mission itself was only moderately eventful, Trel only bloodied dewclaw on one would-be assassin. At the end of the mission, the female, Woleireiyeo, agreed to be his mate.

He joined her in service to the Luriani house she served, the Melwan, a house subordinate to and allied with the Nells family.  Trel quickly realized that service to this house was not for him.  His mate also grew tired of the way the Luriani treated their minority associates, and finally, the two of them decided to seek some other way of making a living, with an eye eventually toward returning to that frontier colony, and the open land to be had there.  That decision somehow led them to the current situation.


----------



## Watus (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2004)

Finally, someone civilized to talk with!

Welcome aboard, Ktarle and I are excited to have you.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 23, 2004)

It just occurred to me that Vyrkris, who has only a mask and tanks, is pretty much completely unable to hear anything being said amongst the group.  She has no comm, and all this stuff is being said over Vacc Suit comms, right?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 23, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> It just occurred to me that Vyrkris, who has only a mask and tanks, is pretty much completely unable to hear anything being said amongst the group. She has no comm, and all this stuff is being said over Vacc Suit comms, right?



She has a personal communicator.  When she boarded Dvonn, it linked in with Dvonn's comm system.  The suits did the same thing.  She can hear  everyone but those who deliberately tuned out of the ship's comm system and didn't tune back in - I think tha't no one, so I think she can hear everyone now.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2004)

Maerdwyn:

I'm reading all (by "all" I mean 3) of the T20 story hours on the board, to help me get a feel for Traveller, and one of them is based on a published adventure, The Kursis Charter. I hope I'm not ruining things for you, but are you working off it at all? Apparently there's quite a few spoilers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for asking, Seonaid, but nope  Read away and enjoy!

Even when I used published stuf, it tends to be completely unrecognizable after I finish with it.  What's going on now is vaguely inspired by an old SpaceMaster sourcebook, but even that, I'd probably not have a problem with you reading


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

Doghead (and anyone else this applies to) - It looks like you may not have applied the XP award from This post. At least, it's not in the RG. do you have an updated sheet somewhere? I'd kinda like a peek at it before I make this next roll for you  

Edit:  Tomas also still needs updating, it appears.


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

You're right. Sorry. Updated. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> You're right. Sorry. Updated.
> 
> *crosses fingers*



Ugh.  That was some pretty crappy rolling.  Sorry.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2004)

Maerdwyn: Did something happen to Douane?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn: Did something happen to Douane?



Seonaid, 
Douane was in a car accident, and has been recovering from it.  He has dropped out for at least some time while he deals with that, but has an open invitation to return, and I hope he does when he's able. It will likely be with a different character, however - he expressed that he wasn't having much fun with Zaed.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2004)

!  Thanks for letting me know; I appreciate it.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Orvallon,
   Nice background, BTW, and nice first post for Trel. 

I'll take Vyrkris back now; thanks for runningher for a bit.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Orvallon,
> Nice background, BTW, and nice first post for Trel.
> 
> I'll take Vyrkris back now; thanks for runningher for a bit.




I'm looking forward to playing him.  I've always enjoyed writing backgrounds for Traveller characters, the way you do their careers lent itself to that.  

GURPS Traveller has lost some of that, but the background material they provide is nice. It's where I got the Aslan saying that Trel is reciting to himself to stay sane.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to playing him. I've always enjoyed writing backgrounds for Traveller characters, the way you do their careers lent itself to that.
> 
> GURPS Traveller has lost some of that, but the background material they provide is nice. It's where I got the Aslan saying that Trel is reciting to himself to stay sane.



Cool. 

On the  side, I was re-looking over your equipment, and I'm afraid I wasn't looking overly closely before, so I may be making some deletions /changes.  Let me know if anything is a problem. Sorry.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> On the  side, I was re-looking over your equipment, and I'm afraid I wasn't looking overly closely before, so I may be making some deletions /changes.  Let me know if anything is a problem. Sorry.




No worries on the equipment. If it's stuff he couldn't have gotten, I'd like the credits back, if it's something lost ingame, then that's the risk taken


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Orvallon - take the creds back from the changes in my notes below.




> Weapons
> Cutlass TL 3 Cr150 +14/+9 (1d8+4/18) 1250g
> Blade TL 3 Cr50 +13/+8 (1d6+4/19) 350g
> Dew Claw +14/+9 (1d6+4)
> ...



Everything is fine, except we're going to leave off the the HEAP equipment and the RAM grenades. The law level around here is generally pretty high - those wouldn't make it past customs at any of the ports your mate would have brought you to since you've been with her. The ruling class tends to be pretty strict with equipment that threatens the forces that keep them in power. The Gauss rifle is heavily restricted, too, but you can get a mercenary permit that covers it, plus you're ex-military.



> Stored Reserve Ammo: 30 magazines Autopistol Cr900, 20 magazines Autosnub Tranq Cr200, 40 magazines Autosnub +8 AP Cr4400, 60 magazines Gauss Rifle Cr1800, 1cs. HEAP RAM grenades Cr300, 1cs. HEAP Grenades Cr300, 1cs. Smoke Grenades Cr200, 1000 kg Plastic Explosive Cr20,000



ditto.



> Armor
> Flak Jacket AR 4 Cr100 1kg
> Or
> Combat Environment Suit w/TL 14 Chameleon and Psi Shield AR 6 (AC +10) Cr10,500 3kg
> ...



Didn't know if you own all of these, or just hand't decided on which of them yet. As your homeworld tech level is 11, and you spent a lot of your time travelling to Aslan worlds, and since the prevailing TL in this region is around 12-13, I'm going to ask you to drop the TL on the armor to 12 from 14 (changing the tailored Vac suit to one of the other types available at TL 12). Same goes for the chameleon accessory (12 vs. 14).




> Equipment (carried as needed)
> LR Communicator Cr 500 1.5 kg
> Personal Communicator Cr250 .3 kg
> Personal Medkit Cr 15,000 (loaded with Medical Slow) (always carried)
> ...



All fine


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Plastic explosive okay or no?  It might cause trouble under the same reasoning for the HEAP and RAM toys.

He owns all three, wears different gear for different occasions.  He wears the flak jacket over his normal clothes.  The Combat Environment suit is for field use, and the tailored vacc suit is for use in space.

I'd have bought him Combat armor but that was specifically mentioned as military only hardware.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Plastic explosive okay or no? It might cause trouble under the same reasoning for the HEAP and RAM toys.



D'oh.  Still not paying attention.  None for now. Based on your demolitions skill.   You can leave the military with a license to purchase it, however, for Cr500.  You can't carry it around from port to port, but could then purchase it as needed for legitimate, or what could pass for legitimate, purposes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> D'oh. Still not paying attention. None for now. Based on your demolitions skill. You can leave the military with a license to purchase it, however, for Cr500. You can't carry it around from port to port, but could then purchase it as needed for legitimate, or what could pass for legitimate, purposes.



come to think of it, having a ton of plastique on board the Dvonn probably isn't a good idea given what this ship's been through recently


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> D'oh.  Still not paying attention.  None for now. Based on your demolitions skill.   You can leave the military with a license to purchase it, however, for Cr500.  You can't carry it around from port to port, but could then purchase it as needed for legitimate, or what could pass for legitimate, purposes.




Okay, got the version in the RG fixed up, I think.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome aboard, nice posting!


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 31, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard, nice posting!




Thanks!  Now for the joy of writing a suicidally depressed warrior cat who will probably go looking for that corporate goon for revenge purposes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: the security doors.*

I realized they should probably be sut, but I left them open when Ktarle was headed down that way, so not fair to correct thins when the guy who can't breathe is trying to go the same route. Plus, I figure _something_ has to go right on this ship.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2004)

Whoa. Meardwyn cut us some slack. I never thought Saanath would live to see the day. M. must be getting soft in his old age.

... or Orvallon slipped him some of the green stuff. I wonder how much it would cost to get a spinal mount on this deoxygenated deathbucket.

Hey don't mind me. I'm having a great time! Honest. Look at the smile on my face ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all - I'm going to be away from the 7th to the 15th-ish, just to let you know.

Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 4, 2004)

::sad::


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 7, 2004)

Okay, I'm off - see you all on the 15th, at which point Trelene will be conscious, and the maneuver drives up and running.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2004)

* -- D NOTICE -- *​


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to do this, all, but I'm having issues IRL and can't get online much. This will definitely be resolved by the 25th, but I can't guarantee it will be any time before then. I will try to get on between now and then, but it may not be at all.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2004)

Welcome back 

Looks like a few of us have gone missing, looking at the "last seen"s of our profiles, so things may be a little slow for a few days while people get back from vacations, GenCon, etc.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2004)

Part of the reason why I haven't been on as much as I was earlier is that I've been having a lot of difficulties recently. Nothing too horrible, but a lot of different stresses pulling me all different directions. Something else came up this past week, so I haven't been able to get online and probably won't be able to for a while. However, I think now things at work are settling down, so I should be able to get on after work most days. However, _that_ won't start until Monday at the earliest. I can't promise anything, but I'll try to get caught up with this and back into things. Please pass this along to anyone who might need it. Thanks, and I'm really sorry. I'm kind of tempted to drop out of all of my games, so if you feel it's come to that, please do. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Seonaid, relax, and there no need for dropping from my game. Ktarle can just be "in surgery" for a while with Zaed (or any of the Dvonn's crew or passengers) if needs be, otherwise just post as you can 

Things have been a bit slow lately - a lot of that is squarely my fault, and I hope they'll be picking up again soon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

I know what's up with Seonaid, but not sure if Wilphe or Orvallon are still around. 

Could you check in with a yay nor nay on whether you're still interested?

(Or if anyone has other info on anything going on with them, please let me know)

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=1894&e=4&u=/ap/20040912/ap_on_sc/space_station 
Just so you guys didn't think you were alone in your predicament.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay, sadly, I think we've lost some players.

Wilphe and Orvallon, I'd like you to check in in the next 48 hours, and let me know one way or the other. If I haven't heard from you by Thursday, I'm going to have to open the game up to one or two new players.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

New OOC thread here

Recruitment is open for one player, to take over Ruzz'koff, until he can be written out for the new player's PC. Please reply in the new thread.


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2004)

Just cancelling my subscription to this thread.

doghead.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

OK, am up to date with the threads, now looking at character sheet and posting later tonight. While googling for traveller for my own campaign I came across this amazing thinghie :

http://www.utzig.com/traveller/iai.shtml

Have fun


----------

